# Advice: 7 string or 8 string



## Skirvin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm new to this place so go easy, just looking for a little bit of advice. I have only ever played 6 string guitars but, I fancy something new and was thinking about getting either a 7 string or an 8 string guitar. My logic is it would be great as I wouldn't have to down tune my current guitar every time I want to play something different.

I was going to go for the new Ibanez RGA8-bk, I think if there is going to be a learning curve and an adjustment period it would be the same with a 7 string as it would for an 8 string. Am I completely wrong? 

What would you lot suggest? Go for the 7 string then the 8 string or just get the 8 string?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll give the same advice as I always do:
If you're planning to get the 8 in future anyway - get it now. I believe you should learn on what you plan to 'end' on, so to speak. Even if it is a little harder. I think the learning curve will be the same anyway. 
Go for an 8


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2010)

Well... My first question is usually... "Do you feel you'll need that many strings, or will a downtuned axe suffice?"

You could always just buy another 6 and keep them all for different tunings...

You could also, get a 7 (or 8 for that matter) and "have several guitars in one" but find that they aren't quite as comfortable for you. There's definitely more mass to the 7s and 8s than a 6 beyond just adding a string. 

I hear a lot of ppl who are used to 6s complain about the neck width on 7s, but for you it may not be a problem--I couldn't know.

If you know your scales well enough I don't think there'll be much of a learning curve moving to either one to be honest. Yes, of course you'll feel weird dropping down a string or two to play stuff on E, but you get used to it faster than you think. 

Also, you'll have to consider how you'll feel about playing one of those guys when playing in E standard; some folks have trouble "missing" the first string (or I guess the first 2 if you're on a standard tuned 8). This wouldn't be a problem if you kept your 6 around, though I suppose (assuming you even have a problem with it in the first place.)

Food for thought...


----------



## geofreesun (Sep 8, 2010)

i have 6, 7 and 8 string guitars. the main reason i would keep my 8 is not because of the 8th string, but the extended scale. 7s are the most comfortable for my hands.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2010)

^ good point. i've noticed a real lack of longer scaled 7s. Agile and Schecter make some, though.


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'm a student so multiple guitars in various tunings (as tempting as it is to build up a massive collection) Is out of my budget. I think In the future I would end up getting the 8 string so I will probably go for that over the 7 string, I wouldn't go lower than 8 strings. 

I was looking at the Ibanez "RGA8-BK" (I think that's the model name), It seems like a good buy. I live in Scotland and as a result the selection of guitars I can get (as far as I'm aware) is pretty limited. My Budget is £600-£650, If you have any recommendations then they are greatly appreciated.

I was looking for an 8 string. I have a floyd rose on my jackson so preferably a fixed bridge (though if I could get a floating bridge with my budget it's a bonus).

My knowledge of music theory is about grade 3 at the moment, I'm currently working on advancing my theory knowledge. As for anatomy of the neck, Its slow but I know my way about (on 6 strings in standard).

EDIT: Just discovered the Extended Range section of the forum, I'll have a read about and research the forums rather than asking questions which have probably been answered a thousand times. thanks again for the advice though.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 9, 2010)

Get the RGA8 and get a pair of BareKnuckle Nailbombs and throw em in there! That thing will rip!


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll be getting the guitar soon, I'm still working on getting the cash together. I will be near the end of December I think before it comes together. The BareKnuckle Nailbombs look fantastic. I'll no doubt be trawling here looking for advice on changing pups.

I'll post when I get the guitar. Cheers for the advice.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 10, 2010)

Do a video too when you get it! 
That's one of my favorite guitars.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Sep 12, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'll give the same advice as I always do:
> If you're planning to get the 8 in future anyway - get it now. I believe you should learn on what you plan to 'end' on, so to speak. Even if it is a little harder. I think the learning curve will be the same anyway.
> Go for an 8


----------



## Nialzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

Where in scotland my man?

I got the rga8 a while back. Even going from 7 to 8 felt like a huge jump. But having played a seven for a while, I can very seldom tell the difference between a six and seven. But, bear in mind. A straight jump from six to the rg will feel colossal!! 

There turns out to be nothing I can play on the eight that I can't get out of the seven. 

Predominantly through the fact I generally keep to standard tunings. Of which down tuning the seven a few steps doesn't bother the tension.


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in Edinburgh, Though I can drive so I wouldn't mind commuting for a deal.

My budget is £600 - £650, I cant really get a descent 7 string for that but I could get the RGA8. 

The reason for the 8 string was to avoid down tuning (where possible) and play things like Meshuggah, Nevermore, Soilwork, Scar Symmetry, In Flames, Dark Tranquillity ect. I have never played an extended range guitar (anything above a 6 really lol) I haven't tried an 8 but I have played a 7 string for about an hour in total.

Would it be better to get a 7 string and drop the tuning when required or get an 8? I don't know how long it would take me to adjust, I spend about an hour everyday practising. I'm not in any rush to adjust, I don't have any gigs or any deadlines.

I'm just here for advice before I make what I would class as a large investment. What tunings have you had your 7 in? What was the tension like? I usually have gauge 10's on my 6 string in D (whole step down) so that would be my base for comparison.


----------



## Nialzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

Try guitarguitar dude. £615 for the rga8. 

If you are playing an hour+ a day, I say go for the eight buddy. If you don't have time constraints with bands or recording etc, just make the big jump and take your time. 

I've had my seven in various tunings. Tuned as a standard six with the 7th tuned to b flat, tuned it down a few steps to the equivalent of drop G, tuned the bottom 6 as a six string and tuned the high e to A. At drop g the tension was still totally safe. 

With the 8 it's all about standard tunings but having the range. 

I would say go on YouTube and watch tosin abasi walking you through his rg2228.(basically the prestige rga8)


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, I was looking at the RGA8 and some form of hardcase (Gator was recommended on here). I'm so excited but I have a long wait ahead, wont be till December I manage to get my hands on it. 

I'll check out that Tosin Abasi video, Hopefully the process of adjusting will manage to improve me as a player. Seem to have reached a wall just now, starting to mess with the idea of recording, will be good to have the extra range.

Glad to meet someone else from Scotland on here though, not been on here long. I think the fixed bridge on the RGA8 will be a welcome change. I noticed your a guitar salesman, You by any chance working in GuitarGuitar?

You having a good experience with your RGA8? Any complaints?


----------



## Nialzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

I would recommend the eight dude. It's gonna be a huge jump, but it'll be worth it in the end. You can call the Edinburgh guitarguitar and ask them to get it in stock for you to try it. Try before you buy everytime. 

To be fair it can be as little as changing your tuning that'll improve your playing dude. Listen to something you don't normally listen to and figure out a good tuning and you're off!! I found that with the 8 string I can tune it as a seven and then do whatever I want with the low 8th string. It's opened up lots of strange fingerings and stuff. I'd like to say it's improved my playing no end. lol. 

The fixed bridge is very VERY nice. I'm a fixed bridge ibanez and tuneOmatic Gibson player, so I am a big fan. 

I'm in between jobs bud, but funnily enough had my second interview at the Glasgow guitarguitar yesterday, so fingers crossed. 

With regards to the rga8, its absolutely gorgeous. The neck is very slim and the shoulders and really tapered. The stock pickups will manage if you don't have the spare pennies to shove a bare knuckle set in it. My only quible, of which it is a very small one is the volume pot. It's quite restrictively close to the high E and makes sweeping or high register phrases quite awkward. It's a problem at the beginning, but once you figure your most comfortable playing posture it irons itself out. 

The ibby is the lady for me, but if you like a fuller neck there's a new schecter 8 string out that has an RRP of 599. I'll get back to you on the model name.


----------



## Nialzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

It's the schecter Damien elite 8

Schecter Damien Elite 8 String Electric Guitar, Electric Guitar Guitars

It's either metallic black or crimson red. Looks equally sexy.


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 21, 2010)

My Jackson has quite a full neck, I think I'd prefer the shallow necks on the Ibanez, especially if I get an 8, I think it would help my reach. 

I looked at the Damien Elite 8, a bit cheaper and comes with a case and EMG 808's. I think I will end up going for the Ibanez, larger scale and I can replace the pups. My rig isn't at the stage where I will notice a terrible pup anyway. I think the worst case scenario is I turn up the treble/mid.

I'm glad you gave such a good response about the RGA8, I definitely feel like its the right choice. I'll keep you posted when it arrives.

Good luck with the job, I hope you get it! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Nialzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

I've never played a Jackson before. I'd love to try one at some point. You are right though, a thin neck on an 8 helps for sure. 

The stock pups will do you just fine then bud. I got a bass vase for mine. Dude at guitarguitar gave me the guitar and the hardcase for £650. 

I hope I get the job haha. I need a job like a fat kid needs cake.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 21, 2010)

Nialzzz said:


> I've never played a Jackson before. I'd love to try one at some point. You are right though, a thin neck on an 8 helps for sure.
> 
> The stock pups will do you just fine then bud. I got a bass vase for mine. Dude at guitarguitar gave me the guitar and the hardcase for £650.
> 
> I hope I get the job haha. I need a job like a fat kid needs cake.


 
+1 for fat kid quote haha
Goin in my sig!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 21, 2010)

Get an


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 21, 2010)

My two cents:

Go to a guitar store and try out a 7 in standard tuning. Then try out that same 7 but drop the lowest string to A.

If you find that A low enough for your tastes, stick to a 7. If you want even lower than that, go for an 8. That was my logic behind switching from 6 to 7 and now from 7 to 8 and I have 0 regrets


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 22, 2010)

Nialzzz said:


> Dude at guitarguitar gave me the guitar and the hardcase for £650.



I love being able to say I know someone who got a deal, Always throws them off their stride when they have just said there is nothing they can do about the price or no deal they can make. 

It will be near Xmas so I'm hoping. I hope I get a similar deal. I'll keep you posted.

Cheers for all the advice, I have come to a conclusion. I think I'll just go for it and get the RGA8.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 22, 2010)

Skirvin said:


> I love being able to say I know someone who got a deal, Always throws them off their stride when they have just said there is nothing they can do about the price or no deal they can make.
> 
> It will be near Xmas so I'm hoping. I hope I get a similar deal. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Cheers for all the advice, I have come to a conclusion. I think I'll just go for it and get the RGA8.


 
Good man! It's a damn good guitar


----------



## kamello (Sep 29, 2010)

have you thought about getting a Tuning Pedal? i have a Morpheus drop tune and it works fine


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 30, 2010)

If I'm honest, I never knew they existed! I'll look in to it but chances are I will end up getting the 8 string to enhance my available range and aid me in developing as a player.

Thanks for the advice though!


----------

